Ask HN: What fragrance do you use? - 0x54MUR41
======
mattbgates
For deodorant, I've been loyal to Old Spice since I was 16.

The stuff I love for a cologne used to cost around $40 - $50 but then they
stopped producing it for years. All of a sudden, it is back on the market, and
the price went up.

It is called Joop! What About Adam.

[https://www.amazon.com/About-Joop-Toilette-Spray-
Ounces/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/About-Joop-Toilette-Spray-
Ounces/dp/B000CNKC6M/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1496359990&sr=8-1&keywords=joop%21+what+about+adam)

If I were to explain the fragrance, it is definitely a very overpowering manly
smell with hints of wood, tomato leaf, lavender, mint, oakmoss, labdanum,
cedar, and sandalwood, and sweet grapefruit--which is usually the most notable
result. It definitely teases the nose. I've worn it on a date or two along
with a few interviews. I remember I had a college class before my date and I
wasn't going to have time to stop home, so I sprayed a bunch of it on myself
beforehand, and all the girls were going crazy over it, trying to figure out
where the smell was coming from.

I think I've got one bottle left.. its not cheap, but the arrogance in pricing
comes with complete confidence.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Thanks for sharing.

------
kvdr
Lots of them! Too many to count :(

Depends on what you going for, the non expensive stuff is usually not that
great and doesn't last long or smell very crass.

Good resources to get more info - fragrantica and basenotes.

If you want to get into fragrances and try a few things, highly recommend
r/fragsplits, where you can sample a lot of stuff for not much.

Personal favorites are from Dior Privee, Creed, Bond No. 9, Frederic Malle,
Montale

~~~
0x54MUR41
Thank you for recommending places where I can get more info about fragrances.

------
mindcrime
I don't wear any cologne or anything very often, but when I do it's usually
Burberry _Brit_.

------
ourmandave
Calvin Klein's _Desperation_

------
phren0logy
Terre D'Hermes

------
PaulHoule
concentrated Ylang Ylang; strawberry shampoo.

------
SeaDude
Funk

~~~
0x54MUR41
What is it?

